# How do you replace an Mk4 Golf headlight bulb?



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

Apologies as I am not so technically inclined. But I saw a reflection of the front of my car yesterday while I was waiting at a stoplight and noticed that the left headlight bulb has gone out. I checked all of my other external lights at home (fender lights, turn signal lights, bright lights, reverse lights, brake lights, etc.) and they are working normally. Thus, I believe this bulb is just an isolated issue. The car is 2003 and the headlight is stock. 

My question is: how do you replace the bulb for this headlight? I feel certain that there is a DIY somewhere, but the search on this forum isn't bringing up any results. Is it complicated to the point that I will need to remove the headlight or disconnect the battery or something? Will special tools/procedures be needed to do things like an alignment? 

Thanks in advance for tips, instructions, or simply steering me in the right direction. 

P.S.: Volkswagen Pasadena quoted me $22.88 for a replacement bulb plus tax. Is this reasonable? Or should I just buy a set of quality aftermarket bulbs from a place like ECS tuning instead? And if so, which/what brand would you recommend?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*google can be your friend*

this was the second item down when I googled "replace mk4 headlight" 
http://www.ehow.com/how_6326855_change-bulbs-vw-gti-mk4.html


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you for the link. I will try it out first chance I get. But I worry about the difficulty of working on and reaching into the driver side housing (where the problem bulb is) with the battery still in place. I'd like to think I have small enough hands to do the job. 

Also, do you have any input on the part price?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

You can definitely do better than the dealer price. Buy 2 and do both sides. That way you won't have to do the other side soon.


----------

